# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Telstra/Foxtel Cable and Phoneline on acreage

## mintypalace

Hi
We live on acreage and the house is around 115m from the street.  The house has previously had cable Foxtel/Bigpond Cable.  They have been onsite and there is now no signal at the house but signal at the Road so it is assumed there is damage (tree root?) to the cable between the house and the street.  It is my responsibility as we are 100m+ from the road.  My ASDL is really flakey and drops out multiple times a day, in times that are really rainy we end up with no ADSL at all.  The home phone is connected and OK but degrades in rainy times.  So I figure I need to run both cables in new conduit from the Rd to the house?  Any idea on what that costs and or who I get to do it?  Its going to be a pig of a job as we are really shaley and digging any hole is difficult.  If we did it ourselves who connects it at the house and street end?  Ideally I'd like to connect cable Foxtel as we have no FTA signal and currently on VAST sat TV and Sat Foxtel.  I'd love reliable internet as I could work from home at times if it wasn't so unreliable!  I am in the Gold Coast Hinterland so not far from anything! 
Thanks
K

----------


## davegol

As far as I remember (when we renovated), Telstra are responsible for the line up until the termination point on your property. Usually that's on the side of the house, but in your case it might be closer to the property boundary. Best thing is to call Telstra and ask them. 
A tip: when I did this, it was put through as a brand new service to be provisioned (the old one was decommissioned as part of the reno), and they didn't charge anything for it. If it was a repair due to some damage caused by the reno (it wasn't), then they would have charged for the repair.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I guessing that one or more of your connection points (pit or post) is getting water into it.   Either that or it was a dodgy install in the first place and the cable has been damaged in some way... 
A decent licensed data sparkie should be able to track down where the fault is and repair it if it is indeed your responsibility...

----------


## Armers

You'll find that they probably still won't connect you..  
Distance from connection in the pit to the last point in the house cannot exceed 120meters of cable. I am surprised you've got it at the moment.. 
At that length it's different cable as well so it'll be quite expensive.  
Foxtel / telstra are responsible for the connection all the way to the tv / computer. Even if it is damaged the tech has to fix or replace accordingly. Heshe can get the job changed to reflect that. If it's a damaged cable it'll need to be replaced, you can't repair coax for this type of service especially for those distances.  
Happy to answer any other questions!  
Cheers   
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------

